# Diablo 3 Patch 2.6.1 jetzt Online



## Batze (29. Oktober 2017)

Wer schon immer mal Grift 80+ und Höher anstreben wollte, jetzt ist es locker möglich.
Mit Patch 2.6.1 der jetzt Online ist werden so gut wie alle Sets und auch viele der wichtigen Legendarys massiv gebufft.
Die Patchnotes dazu gibt es hier. KLICK.
Viel Spass beim Monsterschnetzeln.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2017)

Nebenbei, habe ich gerade gesehen, Blizzi hat den Preis für den Necro gesengt, jetzt "nur" noch 9,99€ statt 14,99€. Wie lange die Aktion geht weiß ich aber auch nicht.

Ah gerade noch gefunden, die Aktion geht bis zum 31.10. KLICK.


----------

